# Tranch subforum?



## Hamplanet Fitness (Mar 13, 2021)

Kevin/the Tranch's thread moves really quickly and involves a lot of people - maybe it's time for a subforum with separate threads for each of the tenacious troons?


----------



## Chongqing (Mar 13, 2021)

I really worry this will subtract from my favorite thread.


----------



## Monolith (Mar 13, 2021)

I say we do it when there's confirmed gunfire, but not before. Maybe not even then, because then I wouldn't be able to laugh at Kevin talking about his new ovipositor dildo immediately after seeing a picture that Phil took of a "Nazi" shooting Wedge in Minecraft.


----------



## Arm Pit Cream (Mar 13, 2021)

Be careful what you wish for, I preferred the fast Ralph thread to the slow Gunt board.


----------



## Stupid Sexy Flanders (Mar 13, 2021)

Arm Pit Cream said:


> Be careful what you wish for, I preferred the fast Ralph thread to the slow Gunt board.


100%.

Part of the charm with the Kevryn thread is the fact that you have "_OMG NAZIFASHES ARE TOTALLY FOR REAL KILLING OUR ALPACAS_" followed by "_Hhgngngndhng amhole_" posts. Plus, we don't know how long their siege saga will last at this point. If they do eventually get on the news for shooting an innocent bystander there'll be a separate thread in Articles & News anyway...


----------



## Null (Mar 13, 2021)

Single person boards suck and I won't be making more.


----------



## Spunt (Mar 13, 2021)

Yeah I raised this in the KevKev thread and Null and others made some good points against it. Thing is, it does seem that one thread is struggling to handle Kev, the other troons (a couple of which could support their own threads), the hangers-on, the chasers, and the Phantom Fash saga. It's also producing fanart, there's even a fanfiction thread in A&L. The one thread that got made on one of Kev's orbiters, Mode_view, was self-sustaining for a while until he privated his Twitter at which point it ran out of content. If one thread is too little, and a subforum is too much, what about:

- Adding a tranch thread in Community Watch to cover the "siege", the other troons and the orbiters, keeping Kev in his own thread. Kev's degeneracy and the rest of the tranch's descent into a paranoid cult compound have surprisingly little overlap and we'd be able to cover both. Plus if Kev were to ever leave the tranch, we could continue to follow both. Downside is that there would still be overlapping content. Witness the Lowtax and Something Awful threads, it was often very unclear what thread to post updates in - if LowT is slap-fighting with his own forum again, where does that content go? That said, Kev isn't in charge of the tranch, so it may be less of a problem.

- Moving Kev to the Rat King and adding a Tranch thread there, as well as creating threads on particularly interesting Trancheros as required. There's increasing interaction between the tranch and the likes of Rhys McKinnon and Jake Alley. The tranch's "siege" is also attracting the attention of Tranny Reddit, which will only increase the amount of crossovers.

- Moving the Kev thread to Community Watch and renaming it as the Tenacious Unicorn Ranch. Recent events have rendered Kevin a bit of a sideshow. Maybe it's just my own personal opinion, but Kev has been tweeting the same stuff for a year or more and he doesn't change or evolve much. Maybe tilting the subject matter of the thread towards all the troons as a group will ensure more even coverage of all the characters - some recent digging by Kiwis has unearthed some fascinating lore about them and a couple of them seem dangerously unhinged and worthy of further scrutiny.

My motivations behind suggesting this is solely that I think there is much more entertainment to be had from the antics of Josie, Bonnie and Penny, all of whom seem completely insane trainwrecks of human beings, but because it's Kevin's thread we don't get much depth on them. But I'm just some guy with a stupid avatar, so feel free to ignore everything I say.


----------



## Miss Tommie Jayne Wasserberg (May 11, 2021)

Null said:


> Single person boards suck and I won't be making more.


how about shutting down that libelous shit you have for me,  junior?


----------



## 0 2 (May 15, 2021)

The people of the tranch are bite-sized nuggets of lolcows who would sooner get their own individual threads than their own subforum, and they are already a far cry from the former.


----------

